# Canton Oh,  Anything I Should Visit



## kvt (Sep 23, 2015)

I will be in the Canton Ohio area the start of next month,   Is there anything there or places I should go see.   Any places for hobby machinist to check out. (places a tool Junky should check),  Any suggestions will be looked at.


----------



## mzayd3 (Sep 23, 2015)

HGR inc in Euclid if you can travel north about an hour or so.  
Small Tools in wickliffe is not too far from there either.

I have no connection to these places other than being a satisfied customer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 24, 2015)

You can come see me 
Head to http://warthers.com/ 20 minutes south down 77. Lots to see there. Not much metalworking but the carving is top notch. There is a custom knife shop in the bottom level.
The Surplus Junk Store on RT 62 E has lots of used tooling from shops in the area. Pro Football Hall of Fame is there, once thru was enough for me.
Morris Pawn Shop on Tuscarawas ST downtown.
Amish country 40 minutes south. How long in town for?...Bob
Summit Racing 30 minutes away.


----------



## kvt (Sep 24, 2015)

Be there for about a week, I figure I may get board, but have to go through some of my late father in laws stuff,   I know, a band saw, drill press and some other stuff will have to be packed up to take back with me, but need to see what else I may need or want.   The stuff has been sitting for a few years, but protected,  He did some small machining, and finish carpentry so who knows what I will find.   But I like I said I figure I will get board and have to get out some as I know there is not that much there, and no big machines.


----------



## pineyfolks (Sep 24, 2015)

Stan Hywet hall and gardens is a large historical home. They have guided tours if you're into that kind of stuff.


----------



## jererp (Sep 24, 2015)

The Warther carving museum is well worth stopping for, as aametalmaster suggested. They have a large number of scale model steam locomotives. The detail is phenomenal. And watch the video of him in action. The man's skills were amazing. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## aametalmaster (Sep 24, 2015)

My wife went to the museum when she was a little girl and Mooney Warther carved her a pair of scissors from wood. We went there 40 + years later and the grandson carved a pair for my daughter. The cool part is his workshop. Its like only 10 feet square not some giant building...Bob


----------



## arlo (Sep 24, 2015)

kvt said:


> I will be in the Canton Ohio area the start of next month,   Is there anything there or places I should go see.   Any places for hobby machinist to check out. (places a tool Junky should check),  Any suggestions will be looked at.


I recommend the Mid-East Model Show in Zanesville http://www.deboltmachine.com/id37.html 
on October 17.  It's a bit of a drive from Canton but some of the workmanship is awe-inspiring.   And the people are, too.


----------



## kvt (Sep 25, 2015)

Ok,   sounds like there is something to do, just have to go a ways to get to some of them.


----------

